# Rare Nissan 350z banner, Porsches to pass



## speedbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

This is on Ebay

NEW NISSAN DEALER BANNER 350Z "PORSCHES TO PASS" , VERY RARE, NEW MINT CONDITION | eBay


----------

